# Help!



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

So heres is a little about myself. I recently started upgrading the living with a new denen 2112 (bought for a good price) and some klipsch quintet sl speakers and now looking for a sub. The sub i was going to buy was the rw 12d that klipsch made, long story short, no longer can find it for the price i wanted. After looking around figure my best bang for the buck was to just build one, so her i am asking which design would work best for my layout. What i have to work with is about a 450 sqft. Living/dining room combo thats open into the kitchen wich is about another 150 sqft. I have a built in intertaimnent center that i am planning to put the sub next to (as that is pretty much the only location i have to choose) either to the right or left. My concern is that to the left i have about a 3' space to work with. Side wall, back wall, entertainment center as the three sides and would that hinder the performance of say the css quartet with theb wo passive radiators? And the other side has the entertainment and back wall (this side just shy of 3') and then open into the dinning area. Im open to which setup would work best.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You'll probably loose some volume if you place the sub on the right side as it opens into another room. The other side will probably give you more volume, but it may not be as clean.

When it comes to (all speakers but especially) subwoofers, their location is very important. In your case, putting it on the left may give you more bass, but it may be a bit "boomy." The 3 x 3 x 3 space that you described may actually act as a larger enclosure for the sub. The right side may give you less bass, but it may be tighter. There's really only one way to be sure, try the sub on both sides and place it where the sub sounds the best.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have somehing similar when living opening to kitchen/dining. My sub some times sounds better in dining area then livingroom due to the only place I could put it was opposite the open side of room. I actually added a smaller 8 inch sub on thee side to help balence it. Using the rw 12 which was priced well on new eggs website not too long ago. Then on there side a smaller 8 inch power sub that I adjust to balence it out. Seems to work for me


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input! Another question, i talked to bob over at css and he sent me an email of a design for a 12" driver with a front firing slotted port. If the front of the box will extend past the edge of the entertainment center would that be a better solution or will that still act a larger enclosure? I know i will have to comprise, Just trying decide what to build so i can get the most out of it. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


boarderc577 said:


> I have somehing similar when living opening to kitchen/dining. My sub some times sounds better in dining area then livingroom due to the only place I could put it was opposite the open side of room. I actually added a smaller 8 inch sub on thee side to help balence it. Using the rw 12 which was priced well on new eggs website not too long ago. Then on there side a smaller 8 inch power sub that I adjust to balence it out. Seems to work for me


Thats actually where i was going to buy from but they sold out and the best i could find was for more than what i could build one for. Im hopeing by building one , i will end up with a better sub for my money. Just need to build the right kind of enclosure!


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking at the email i got from bob over at css showing me a design with dimension of 1'6 1/2"D x 1'9 3/4"H x 18"W. with a slot port as wide as the box and As long, turning Twice so it will end faceing the rear of box. The last peice of the port being 6 3/8" long, port is 3/4" tall. All built with 3/4" material and the front Being 1 1/4" thick. This is with the trio 12 and 500 watt amp plate from css. Has anyone ever built or heard an enclusre like this? Not sure if this would be better than the trio 12 with the 15" apr.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

For some reason i cant paste the drawing of it or i would


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I must have misread something and am a bit confused. I thought that you already had a sub and needed info on its placement. I don't have a lot of experience with DIY subs; I've built one, but there are a lot of people on this site with more knowledge than I have.

First, placing the sub in a location that simulates a box and-by extension-a larger enclosure is _not_ a bad thing. It can add volume and bass extension. As for having the front of the sub stick out a bit, that's not a huge concern with subwoofers. The low frequencies that they produce are not directional, so you don't have to be "line of site" with the driver/port like you would want with a tweeter. In fact, it's so unimportant that many subwoofers are designed so that they fire _downward_ (toward the floor). Basically, if I understand your question, it's not really important if the subwoofer sticks out or not. 

If I've misunderstood your question please forgive me. Please post whatever I missed, and I'll be happy to help if I can. As for the DIY subwoofer, I'll do my best. Someone with more knowledge will chime-in at some point and answer any questions that I can't.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

I probably could have been more clear, not trying to confuse anyone, havent had much experience with forums. (sorry for the cunfusion) yes this is diy project. 
Thanks for the info as far as being non directional, i think i get the concept now. So, port vs passive's goes,(assuming size isn't a matter) is ther much gain vs one another? It would a little bit cheaper for me to go with a port, But would i be comprimizing sound?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You only have a 3' space to fit the cabinet in, that doesn't leave much room on each side for the PR's to work properly. A front firing driver and slot port would be my choice in this instance.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Mike! Ill order the supplies for the build. What the height? Should i leave it sitting in the floor or put in on feet. It will be placed on tile, so i dont know if the height will make a difference. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

On the floor should be fine. Keep us in the loop on your build. :T


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok so i was looking at amp choices and im not sure wich amp to get. I was thinking if i get the dayton, would i still benifit from the extra adjustments being that my reciever (denon2112ci), has the audyssey set up? Or just go with the bash. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Dayton offers one band of EQ for tweaking your sub, definitely worth the extra $10 price difference between the amps.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

So this was the design I got from Bob at css and I don't have any of the software to see how this will work out. If some one could check it for me I would greatly appreciate it. The amp I chose is the Dayton spa500.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow really cant read any numbers. Well starting at the top left its 1 1/4" bottom left number is 3/4"(and other two numbers inside the port), bottom middle is 1'-6 1/2", number inside box is 6 3/8", and port is 3/4" high all the way through. Writing at the bottom of page reads "cabinet is 18" wide assuming 3/4" material, slot material is 1/2"". Im using an ipad and can't figure out how to post a pdf file so i tried my phone but didnt work out so good.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Does the PDF say what the box volume and tuning frequency is?


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

No it doesn't. Would you count the port as part of the volume ?


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

If it doesnt then the volume of the box should be about 2.96 cubic feet and the length of the port would be 39.5"x18"x.75"


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If the outside dimension is 18" then the port width would be 16.5". Sure wish I could see the PDF.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for sending the PDF. By my calculations the net volume is 2.7 cu.ft. and the tuning frequency is 17 hz.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Mike if you have time could you model it for me, curious to see what it looks like and also if you still have the email post a picture of the design so everyone could see it. Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Slot Port PDF:

View attachment Visio-TRIO12P (1).pdf



Green is the design from the PDF. Yellow would be a 20" external cube with a slot port 1" high x 18.5" wide x 27.5" long. With the bigger box and higher tuning you'd gain 3 db in the low end. Something to consider if you have the room.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup i think ill go the the green. 2" isnt much for such a gain. With the bigger box, will the driver reach xmax? Thanks for posting this is a big help!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I take it you meant yellow. Xmax isn't a problem as long as you don't get crazy with the EQ.


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes "yellow" looks good ill take pictures when i start the build. Just waiting on parts to come in


----------



## Ole_blue84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> Slot Port PDF:
> 
> View attachment 35595
> 
> ...


When you said a 20" external cube, did that mean a 20"x20"x20" cube or 20" wider than the original? Also would i need to add for the volume of the amp, its inclosed in a 9 3/4"x 9 3/4"x 5" plastic backing, or was that accounted for?


----------

